
Fujitsu completes Post-K supercomputer CPU prototype - giagab
http://www.fujitsu.com/global/about/resources/news/press-releases/2018/0621-01.html
======
Quequau
It's a crying shame that no ordinary human will ever be able to purchase these
chips. I personally think that it might be very interesting to see what a very
small build out might be capable of, say ca. €5-7K worth.

~~~
redshirt
I suspect there might be a wider market...we'll see. To keep costs down there
would have to be a commercial pathway, but that'll probably mean just data
center.

